
Chatbot Cost Calculator – Know how much money it takes to build a chatbot - sharjeelsidd
https://bothook.com/cost
======
sharjeelsidd
We have built a chatbot cost calculator to help people know how much it cost
to build a chatbot. The calculator numbers are based on technology
implementation

------
alex9786
looks interesting every chatbot agency should try it out!!

